# Hub Swap



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

i used the search engine. and i didnt find anything on this site. i ust typed in hub swap, to keep it vague. what im looking for is information on swapping the hubs form my 85 4 bolt to something of a 5 or 6. just looking to get more wheel options. its becoming increasingly difficult to get the right offset with a 4x114.3 bolt pattern. although i have found them, and a select few wheels strike my fancy, it never hurts to have options.

thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

on my site you silly fucktard.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

awe your so sweet. thanks Bum.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

always glad to help.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

I just double checked, and i have your site on my favorites list on this computer. We should be set now. Unless you've got suggestions for keeping water from coming in the rear hatch. Pools seem to form in the silly storage spot behind passenger seat, and drivers side near the tailights. Can i pick up a new weather strip or do i just need to cualk it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

should have started a new thread, but...

remove the tail lights.
clean off all the old gunk.
reinstall with new gunk.

for the water on the floor behind the seats, you're probably looking at the t-top drain hoses being plugged up. you're going to want to remove the interior panels and check if it's those or if the rear quarter glass windows are leaking.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

i know the right rear quarter window will leak when hit with a pressure washer at the right angle. but i had hoped it was only the pressure. remove the window and regunk that too?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah. There are three major areas that leak on the Z31. Tail light, quarter glass, and t-top drains. But the tail lights and quarter glass are the most common.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks much. i'll get right on those. i've been moving around too much to actually put money into the car so all these cheap and easy things, although irritating, are keeing me sane.


----------

